# Closer Look: Shell Cordovan Straps by RIOS1931



## WatchObsession

*Rios1931 Chicago Shell Cordovan watch strap*

The decision to bring in the Rios1931 Chicago was easy since the New York, which is essentially the same strap but contrasting stitching, was so popular. 
There is definitely something about the Chicago that makes it a good choice for a lot of different watches.










*
Choices.*

You can get the Chicago in a choice of four colours, Black, Mocha, Cognac & Honey. All of which will come with saddlers seam stitching that match the colour of the leather. 
Strap length is 114mm for the 6 o'clock length and 82mm for the 12 o'clock length across the four width options of 18mm/16mm, 19mm/16mm, 20mm/18mm & 22mm/18mm.










*
Construction.*

You may or may not know that Shell Cordovan is an incredibly robust leather and because of this, the strap can begin life a little bit stiff but it will get more and more comfortable with wear. The 20mm version that we pictured here has near enough the perfect amount of padding for the Omega Speedmaster that we paired it with. Shell Cordovan is one of the smoothest leathers that you can use to make a watch strap and is very resistant to creasing.
 








*
On the wrist.*

As previously mentioned, the Shell Cordovan hide can be a little stiff to start off but it can be broken in fairly quickly. 
Picture here on a wrist of approximately 7 inches, the Chicago would suit wrists both bigger and slightly smaller.












Every Chicago comes with a stainless steel buckle in either silver, gold or rose gold finishes. 

It is the same buckle that we see on a lot of other Rios1931 watch straps and it looks the part.












*Details.*

The saddlers seem stitching is an all important detail that goes towards the overall aesthetic of the strap. 
Just near the stitching you will see that the sides have been painted to complement the tonal stitching and finish the strap off.











You'll notice that the stitching is uniform on both sides of the strap which is testament to the quality of the manufacture.











The hand stitching technique used on this strap takes around 40 minutes to complete with one piece of stitching used for each length of straps which is said to be longer lasting than machine stitching. 
From start to finish, the overall strap making process consists of 172 steps of high quality manufacture.

You can shop all four watch strap colours by visiting the Rios1931 Collection.

Thanks for reading this post, much appreciated, hope you enjoyed !!

​


----------



## Lornholio

Replying here as it's kind of related...

Anyone care to share opinions on Rios's shell cordovan straps generally? I'm considering one of their unpadded models (Springfield or Seattle) in mocha but have read mixed reviews of them. Apparently it's not Horween shell cordovan that they used so it's a little more plasticy in feel and appearance. Worried that I'll be wishing I paid more for the real deal from Nomos or a custom maker. Maybe a good idea to order from a shop with a good returns policy.

What I do like about Rios is their standard length (83/113mm) which is pretty much what I order in custom straps when I have the choice.


----------



## Quartersawn

Lornholio said:


> Replying here as it's kind of related...
> 
> Anyone care to share opinions on Rios's shell cordovan straps generally? I'm considering one of their unpadded models (Springfield or Seattle) in mocha but have read mixed reviews of them. Apparently it's not Horween shell cordovan that they used so it's a little more plasticy in feel and appearance. Worried that I'll be wishing I paid more for the real deal from Nomos or a custom maker. Maybe a good idea to order from a shop with a good returns policy.
> 
> What I do like about Rios is their standard length (83/113mm) which is pretty much what I order in custom straps when I have the choice.


I have a couple of Seattle straps and a Chicago. All are outstanding and there is nothing "plasticky" about them, I think that opinion may come from the burnished edges. Regardless of who produces it all shell cordovan is smooth, will shine when properly finished and all of it comes from the same place - a horse's butt. I don't have any Horween straps but I have a couple of pairs of Horween shell cordovan boots (made by Alden) for comparison. It's all good stuff.


----------



## WatchObsession

Quartersawn said:


> View attachment 14858893


Is this the Seattle ? Looks really nice and being unpadded adds a different look to the padded strap of the Chicago, might be one we need to add to our stock list ;-)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## rokman

Is there any chance that you can you convince them to make a blue chicago?

Cheers


----------



## Quartersawn

WatchObsession said:


> Is this the Seattle ? Looks really nice and being unpadded adds a different look to the padded strap of the Chicago, might be one we need to add to our stock list ;-)
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Yes, it is the Seattle. Despite being unpadded it is still substantial enough for most watches, is comfortable and quite handsome. I'm a big fan. I only wish it came in more colors.


----------



## Leonine

WatchObsession said:


> *Rios1931 Chicago Shell Cordovan watch strap*
> 
> The decision to bring in the Rios1931 Chicago was easy since the New York, which is essentially the same strap but contrasting stitching, was so popular.
> There is definitely something about the Chicago that makes it a good choice for a lot of different watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Choices.*
> 
> You can get the Chicago in a choice of four colours, Black, Mocha, Cognac & Honey. All of which will come with saddlers seam stitching that match the colour of the leather.
> Strap length is 114mm for the 6 o'clock length and 82mm for the 12 o'clock length across the four width options of 18mm/16mm, 19mm/16mm, 20mm/18mm & 22mm/18mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Construction.*
> 
> You may or may not know that Shell Cordovan is an incredibly robust leather and because of this, the strap can begin life a little bit stiff but it will get more and more comfortable with wear. The 20mm version that we pictured here has near enough the perfect amount of padding for the Omega Speedmaster that we paired it with. Shell Cordovan is one of the smoothest leathers that you can use to make a watch strap and is very resistant to creasing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *On the wrist.*
> 
> As previously mentioned, the Shell Cordovan hide can be a little stiff to start off but it can be broken in fairly quickly.
> Picture here on a wrist of approximately 7 inches, the Chicago would suit wrists both bigger and slightly smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every Chicago comes with a stainless steel buckle in either silver, gold or rose gold finishes.
> 
> It is the same buckle that we see on a lot of other Rios1931 watch straps and it looks the part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Details.*
> 
> The saddlers seem stitching is an all important detail that goes towards the overall aesthetic of the strap.
> Just near the stitching you will see that the sides have been painted to complement the tonal stitching and finish the strap off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll notice that the stitching is uniform on both sides of the strap which is testament to the quality of the manufacture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hand stitching technique used on this strap takes around 40 minutes to complete with one piece of stitching used for each length of straps which is said to be longer lasting than machine stitching.
> From start to finish, the overall strap making process consists of 172 steps of high quality manufacture.
> 
> You can shop all four watch strap colours by visiting the Rios1931 Collection.
> 
> Thanks for reading this post, much appreciated, hope you enjoyed !!
> ​


The brown that you have pictured, is it Cognac or Honey?


----------



## WatchObsession

Leonine said:


> The brown that you have pictured, is it Cognac or Honey?


It's the Cognac


----------



## Mr_Pacman

The strap in the very first picture on the Speedmaster is the Mocha (the stitching looks dark brown) and then to the right of it is the black? If so, does the Mocha appear to be more brown in bright lights?


----------

